# Therion DNA BF vs Reo Mech



## groenspookasem (16/2/18)

Dear Vape veterans,

I need guidance, at this point I'm using commercial coils in a Wotofo flow, these don't last very long, 2 days perhaps. 40w-45w on SmokQ2 coils. I've used an RDTA before and wasn't impressed with it. Could have been my 'attempts' at wicking. So, I'm wondering if any of you vape veterans can assist with a dilemma between the Therion DNA BF/Squonk or the Reo Mech squonk. I prefer not to have to hassle with bits and pieces and need a pickup and go mod. I'd likely buy prewrapped coils, less pita. 

I've seen the Reo has a silica wick option, what is the benefit to these? Specific to the Reo or any old BF RDA?

I'm leaning towards the DNA backed Therion squonk, but have no thoughts on the BF RDA yet, as long as it doesn't leak or whistle. Single coil or double? Keeping in mind a single 18650 will power them.

I need some pro's/cons to help me cement a decision and recommendations on which RDA.


----------



## Andre (16/2/18)

So it is regulated squonking (Therion) vs unregulated squonking (Reo)

Off the cuff:

*Regulated squonking*
PROS
Longer battery life.
You can regulate the power to suit your tastes and the juice used.
More safety features.

CONS
Larger - it needs space for the electronics.
Electronics go wrong and are sensitive to juice leaks and falls - thus, a shorter life span.


*Unregulated squonking*
PROS
Smaller - no space required for electronics.
A more direct hit.
Many, like Reos, are indestructible - a very long life span.

CONS
Substantially less battery life.
You have to build/buy your coil to a resistance to suit your tastes and the juice used.
Less or no safety features. See the latest more commercial squonkers do have a power off option and some other safety features. A Reo has a hot spring in case of a short and a mechanical off function.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scissorhands (16/2/18)

Hi bud

For your current situation a regulated squonker would be better, the watts you vape at isnt ideal for a reo

Once you have a good foundation of coil making, ohms law and battery safety then mechs start becoming more appealing for reliability

Dont stress over the silica, thats for low wattage/high nic MTL set ups

Best regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (16/2/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Hi bud
> 
> For your current situation a regulated squonker would be better, the watts you vape at isnt ideal for a reo
> 
> ...


Good points, especially about coil making and silica. Although at 0.4 Ohms you do get around 44W of direct power, which should keep you in the range of 37 - 44W for the usable battery life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## groenspookasem (16/2/18)

Thank you Andre & Scissorhands, 

Ohms law and battery safety is not an issue for me, but I agree with you that the regulated device will suit my needs at this stage. I didn't have an idea around the silica wick. Thank you for shedding some light, now to find the right color....

I do know that the RDA choice is very subjective, but I don't want to naff around with many different kinds. Top airflow, deep enough well, good airflow and leaking to a minimum or nothing - dual or single? What would you recommend, I prefer flavour over clouds.


----------



## Scissorhands (16/2/18)

Andre said:


> Good points, especially about coil making and silica. Although at 0.4 Ohms you do get around 44W of direct power, which should keep you in the range of 37 - 44W for the usable battery life.



I agree 100% Andre, though him coming from regulated, I assume he won't want to swap cells to maintain peak voltage per bottle, personally I would build a little hotter eg. 0.3 ohms, that should give him much more usable battery life

And although a Reo can run these loads ( 0.2 - 0.3 ) the modern mech squonkers (preferably silver contacts) handle them much better in my experience

Thats why I suggest a reg. Mod until he can build/wick confidently

Best regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

